# (request) With Halloween fast approaching has anyone ever created a theme based on it?



## jpd5150 (May 4, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jpd5150 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm using an orange theme chooser theme for the month of October...That's pretty Halloween ish...


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have. Many moons ago for the Samsung epic 4g. I give much props to any themer/dev for anything they do because it requires Constant dedication.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my rotary dial phone.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I already got my wallpapers ready








Hey good sir with the orange icons can I have those?:0


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep this alive! I personally love Halloween 

•_•


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

xllusion has a live wallpaper for halloween. Looks really nice too. I'll be hunting for a good theme to use for my DX soon enough.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Go on zedge they have quite a few halloween wallpapers on there.


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

Bump for a cool topic. Wouldn't it be nice if rootz held a holiday themed homescreen contest for the various holidays?


----------



## barracudacm (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok guys here you go..I had a halloween theme a few years back and here is a updated version for use with liquid 2.0RC5... So here is Halloween-Nebraska by BarracudaCM (nothing to do with the team nebraska just halloween) 
LINK: http://db.tt/gq7CoQBY

Please send any questions or suggestions to [email protected]

Teaser screenshot this is not just another orange theme it's very halloween








HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM NEBRASKA EVERYONE!!!!!#


----------

